# Help with united arab emirates prices!



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 8, 2009)

I found a site M·A·C Cosmetics but there are no products or prices listed, and i really need to know their pigment and brush prices, can anybody help me ?!

TIA


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 12, 2009)

No one ?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)

*move to MAC Chat Asia*


----------



## MAYKARAMI (Dec 25, 2010)

Dear,I am in UAE, and all the prices in MAC web site but in dollars ,and you know the price is different and cheaper in the website.


----------

